# Help! Comets suddenly got very sick: spasms, shimmy, listless



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Did you use the appropriate water conditioner to remove chlorine/chloramine for that huge water change?


----------



## Red17 (May 24, 2011)

I did, I have been using Tetra Aquasafe water conditioner... I am quite sure I have been putting the right dose in. The back of the bottle says 1 tsp per 10 gal, and I measured this out counting how many drops I would need for my 6 gal tank. Since then, I have been counting drops proportionately as measured this first time. Would it hurt to add more to the tank?


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I would try dosing for fungus too. Every time I have a fish that gets clamped fins and muscle spasms, they tend to get white fuzzy patches.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

honestly, nothing should live in a 6gal tank except shrimps.
They're probably dying of ammonia & nitrite poisoning.


----------



## Red17 (May 24, 2011)

mistergreen, I posted the ammonia and nitrite levels. They aren't severely high and never have been.

ValMM, what would you suggest to use for fungus?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

fungus is caused by poor water conditions. I wouldn't trust your test strip. The ammonia level is probably much higher. I'm going by the way the fish act.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Nov 10, 2010)

+1 On getting a larger tank. Comets get really big, as big as 14 inches. They need a bigger tank. At least a 30 gallon to start out with.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Note: I am by no means a fish doctor, other people are probably giving you a better diagnosis than me. 
If you really want to try and dose for fungus, research Maracyn I and Maracyn II. I know one is for fungus, I forget which.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I agree water conditions are a big issue. small frequent water changes. 10 percent daily till they act right.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Since the tank is so small I would do 75% changes with prime until you can get a proper sized tank for 2 goldfish (30 gallon). I suspect that they are goners though, not trying to be mean but it does not sound promising.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Have you ever seen comets swimming in a large tank like a 40 or 55 or larger? they are faster than you think. and very lovely when they can stretch their fins. even the smallest type of fancy goldfish can grow quite large.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Are their gills red or brown?


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Inside of my goldfishes gills are red. They are mostly closed so it was hard to get a good look. plus they keep looking at me and not turning around. lol. i have a guppy that i just got with red inflamed gills. she is in qt. i will add salt and keep her water changed daily. Your fishes gills should be red inside but not inflamed or hanging open. That could mean amonia burns. ich can start in the gills. but you would see itching or flashing with most parasites. shimmies is usually a water parameter issue. i would add a 1/2 teaspoon of aquarium salt per gallon. And purchase an amomia checker. O is the only right answer. maybe you could add on another hang on back filter. i dont think you stated what kind of filter you have now. i will re read the post. take care.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

When you say the tank has been cycling since feb. were there any fish in there? did you add amonia to start it up? or are the goldies the first fish in this tank?


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Is your ammonia reading always .25? If so, it shouldn't be b/c your cycle and plants should bring that reading down to 0 shortly after adding your tap water in the tank.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

I know test strips can be inaccurate. My test strips show 0.5 ammonia level (color matching method) even from my tap water yet I have a large stock of fish none of which have had any problems. 

I bought those darn things for $23 and now wish I had bought the test tube kit instead.

With so many people suggesting its the water conditions, I'd heed the advice and do some immediate water changes with prime dosing to bind that ammonia away at least temporarily.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like ammonia poisoning from my own personal experience with killing goldfish in the past before I knew about the nitrate cycle. To reiterate the others, any amount of ammonia is a bad thing. It's dangerous and often deadly. Also, your tank is much too small for goldfish, even babies. They are dirty fish, as all carp fish are. You need to move them to a larger tank and improve the water quality. Then if they are still showing symptoms after a few weeks, treat them then. However, with that amount of ammonia, I'd be surprised if they make it. Sorry to say.


----------



## GreenEmber (Aug 23, 2008)

Mmmmm sounds like a nasty situation.....the prazi wouldn't of hurt the fish...but I do have to agree with other previous posts that goldfish are dirty buggers and they should have over powered filtration, a filter that turns over the water at least 3 times per hour just to keep up with their dirty habits. 
Sounds to me the nitrogen cycle was just beginning in your tank, the ammonia spike is the first stage....personally I don't like test strips....they are in my experience quite inaccurate. :icon_neut
Another thing is when your ph is 8.0 the ammonia present is much more poisonous...I would take a sample of your water and head to the local fish shop and get them to test it for you...just too see how accurate your test strips are...
I would not use anything to bind up the ammonia as it will put a halt on the nitrogen cycle, what I would do if possible is add some good bacteria to the tank to help speed the cycle up. This can come from a tank that has already been running for 6+ months....or as an emergency buy a product like Cycle or an equiverlent and dump it into the tank like no bodys business...I have saved many, many fish buy doing this. :icon_bigg
Also if it is possible add a heater to the tank and have it about 18-20 degrees, warmer water speeds up the growth of good bacteria. 
One last thing if the ammonia is quite high and your test stripes are inaccurate add a bubbler into the tank for extra oxygen.....hope this helps your fish out...:icon_bigg


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I just wondered how ur fish is doing. any updates?


----------

